# Your Favourite/Least Favourite Generation, Pokemon-wise?



## Tailsy (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes. This question is based _purely_ on the Pokémon introduced in each generation. Not the region, storyline (or lack of one), or anything else!

Pour moi? Let's consider my favourites from each generation first:

Kanto: Flareon, Sandslash, Raichu, Ninetales, Fearow 
Johto: Furret, Jumpluff, Bayleef, Flaaffy
Hoenn: Banette, Manectric, Sceptile, Sharpedo, Zangoose, Swablu, Breloom
Sinnoh: Lumineon, Torterra, Glaceon, Leafeon, Weavile, Lucario

Oh dear, Johto. Looks like your run wasn't so good, huh?

However, if I compare the Pokémon overall from each region... I find that there's a lot more Pokémon I'm not that fond of in Hoenn (Kecleon and Carvanha, to name a couple) than in Kanto or Sinnoh. In fact, I can't actually think of a Pokémon I don't like in Sinnoh. :O 

So, for me, Generation 4 is the best and Generation 2 is the worst.

What about you guys~~?

(Also: "GRAPHICAL LIMITATIONS MEAN ALL ANTI-GEN 1 ARGUMENTS ARE INVALID" is not a reason, OK.)


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmm. well let's see here...

_Kanto:_ Persian, Nidoking, Dragonair, Flareon, Kangaskhan
_Johto:_ Umbreon, Shuckle, Dunsparce, Ho-Oh, Lugia
_Hoenn:_ Beautifly, Kirlia, Delcatty, Aggron, Minun, Zangoose
_Sinnoh:_ Lucario, Togekiss, Empoleon, Yanmega, Glaceon, PorygonZ, Bidoof, Bibarel, Luxray, Lopunny, Honchkrow...

...yeah I think Sinnoh wins. and Kanto/Johto tie for last. Suck it, anti-Sinnoh people :x


----------



## xkze (Mar 21, 2010)

Gen II > Gen III > Gen I > Gen IV

Favorites from each:

Gen I: Dragonair, Ivysaur, Charmeleon, Charizard, 
Gen II: Skarmory, Smeargle, Noctowl, Quilava, Quagsire, Donphan
Gen III: Grovyle, Tropius, Torkoal, Manectric, Absol
Gen IV: Drifloon, Drifblim, Chatot


----------



## Green (Mar 21, 2010)

Generation I = best

Top favorites from each gen.:
Kanto: ZAPDOS ASUJNDF <333
Johto: Suicune <>:3
Hoenn: Kyogre
Sinnoh: Froslass


:33


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well...

Kanto: Ivysaur, Marowak, Kabutops, Moltres
Johto: Typhlosion, Ariados, Kingdra, Suicune, Tyranitar, Lugia, Ho-oh
Hoenn: Swellow, Gardevoir, Breloom, Flygon, Altaria, Cradily
Sinnoh: Leafeon, Dialga

I'm stuck between Johto and Kanto, actually - Johto has more of my absolute favourites, but Kanto has a bunch more Pokemon that come just below 'absolute favourite'.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 21, 2010)

I have too many faves.

I'll just choose Hoenn as my fave as it was the first gen I played. Least...dunno.


----------



## Mustardear (Mar 21, 2010)

I never really liked Johto, there were so many that were introduced that just seemed a bit pointless (Dunsparce before abilities, Magcargo, Aipom, Corsola, Delibird...). However it contains Heracross, my favourite Pokemon, so I can sort of forgive it. Still, it's probably my least favourite set of Pokemon.

As for my favourite, I'd say it's the first generation. Even though almost everything had a terrible movepool. Even though the types were grossly unbalanced. Even though that is where Jynx is from (sorry Jynx fans). I just like all the Pokemon from Generation 1. Except Jynx.

As for the other two, I liked generation 4 better than generation 3 simply due to the awesome evolutions they gave to Pokemon from older generations.

So, for me it's Gen 1 > Gen 4 > Gen 3 > Gen 2


----------



## spaekle (Mar 22, 2010)

Kanto: Oddish line, Bellsprout line, Venonat line, Ekans line, oh hell all the poison-types
Johto: Politoed, Sneasel, Typhlosion, Raikou
Hoenn: Cradily, Sableye, Rayquaza, Flygon, Ninjask, Manectric
Sinnoh: Croagunk, Croagunk, Croagunk, Croagunk, Croagunk, Toxicroak, Croagunk, Toxicroak, Toxicroak, Croagunk 

_Obviously_ Sinnoh wins. 

More realistically, I really liked the third generation as a whole, design-wise especially. Even though Johto is my favorite _region_, I think it has way too many Pokemon that are just forgettable. Sinnoh is too loaded with fugly-looking evolutions (though it gets points for having _the best Pokemon ever_!). Kanto gets points for having the most poison-types + nostalgia value.

Edit: I forgot like a million Pokemon, especially under Hoenn, and there are actually ones I like in Sinnoh besides Croagunk, but I'd be editing this for weeks if I kept trying to make my mind up. >:v


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 22, 2010)

None of the generations were really bad designwise... what I'll probably do in the future is find how many designs I liked and compare it to how many designs I disliked and see where we get with that.

Gen I: ...honestly, none of the designs are necessarily horrible, but none of them are really incredible. Favorites include: Hypno, Kabuto, Koffing, Kangaskhan, and... I dunno. Exeggcutor maybe?
Gen II: Oh yes, I loved Gen II. Ampharos, Misdreavus, Slugma, Dunsparce, Aipom, Pineco, Chikorita, Cyndaquil, Sentret, Hoothoot... I could go on foreveeer.
Gen III: I loved quite a few designs here. Mudkip, Zigzagoon, Kecleon, Wailmer, Numel, Duskull, Seviper and Zangoose...
Gen IV: Honestly, the fourth generation had a few designs I liked and many that I hated. I liked Stunky, Drifloon, Honchkrow, and Combee. And that is it. Yeaaah.

So, Gen II > Gen III > Gen I > Gen IV


----------



## Darksong (Mar 22, 2010)

Hm. I think it's Hoenn.

*Kanto:* Uh... I rather like Venusaur, Sandslash, Aerodactyl, Articuno, Kangaskhan. Kangaskhan is one of my absolute favorites.
*Johto:* Raikou, Entei, Feraligatr, Typhlosion, Umbreon. Umbreon is my Pokésona.
*Hoenn:* Mightyena, Zangoose, Surskit, Kyogre, Rayquaza. Mightyena and Zangoose are the other two of my absolute favorites.
*Sinnoh:* Leafeon, Glaceon, Infernape, Luxray and Lucario.

They all have five, but Hoenn has the most important.

Gen 3 > Gen 1 > Gen 4 > Gen 2

I still love G/S/C, though. Especially Entei.


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 22, 2010)

Honestly, 1st Gen was my favorite, and 4th Gen was my least favorite. 

Now let me explain myself before the bullets start flying!

1st Gen had the most original designs, IMO.  When I look at the starters and stuff in Gens 3 and 4, they just don't have the spark gen 1 and 2 had, really.  I like some of the newer Pokemon, but I also dislike a lot of them.  

Plot wise, I think Gen 2 wins, with Gen 1 close behind.  It was really tight how they tied together all the events that happened from the original events into the sequel, but I don't like how they nearly completely started over in Gens 3 and 4.  Personally I didn't like Gen 4's plots, it just wasn't interesting to me.  

Gameplay wise, I'd go 4 with 2 close behind.  Lots of original puzzles and all that mess.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 23, 2010)

Kanto: Lapras, Rapidash, Vaporeon, Pidgeot
Johto: Mareep family, Totodile family, Houndour family, Misdreavus, Shuckle, Spinarak family, Hoothoot family, Tyranitar family, Cleffa, all the legendaries
Hoenn: oh god pretty much everything ; ; all the starters, seviper, duskull, shuppet, banette, dusclops, absol, lunatone, solrock, kecleon, luvdisc, masquerian, skitty, swellow, zigzagoon, mightyena all the legendaries, omg <3
Sinnoh: Torterra, Lumineon, Lucario.... uh? loses lots of points because of bullcrap like magmortar

Admittedly gen IV has grown on me but I still don't like it much; the first time I played through Diamond I actually ditched my piplup and went through most of the game with golduck, rapidash, kadabra and roselia. I didn't finish it though. I think gen IV has the most gimmick pokemon that are essentially useless to the game: chingling, mime jr., bonsly, pachirisu, etc. 

Hoenn and Johto are definitely my favourite generations of pokemon. c: I don't remember much of red/blue and I definitely remember disliking frlg immensely so I guess they're third on my list.


----------



## see ya (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not going through my favorites from each gen because my favorites keep changing. But it goes like this:

Gen 4 > Gen 3 > Gen 1 > Gen 2

Gen 1: You have to give it credit for being the first, and really that taken account there were some creative designs and ideas here. However, most of them were kind of bland compared to what came after (You can't blame them for that given the system limitations, but still), and it fell too much into the trend of "its evolution is the same thing WITH MORE HEADS!". Overall, though, not bad.

Gen 2: A couple of nice designs, but most are rather blah, and this was the gen where we got saddled with a lot of useless non-evolvers. Even a lot of pokemon that did evolve were kind of weak (cough Ledian cough). It's not all bad, because there were some gems here and there (Ampharos, Houndoom, and Ho-Oh, to name a few)

Gen 3: This is where the pokemon designs really started to get some character and creativity. However, I feel they went a little overboard. Some of the pokemon look a little awkward (Like Salamance's wings, Sceptile's gigantic tail, and Castform's...umm...boobs.) Still, you can tell they really put effort into the designs, so yay for that. And you can't argue with brilliance like Breloom and Gardevoir.

Gen 4: Now we're talking. This gen had a lot of pokemon that were just plain cool-looking. Not only that, but this was even more creative than Gen 3. I mean, a ghost balloon? A fighting toxic frog? Good stuff. It even went out of its way to go and fix some of the crappy non-evolvers by giving them spiffy new evolutions. So I'd have to say it's the best.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 23, 2010)

Top 10 of each generation: (see if you can spot some trends :sunglasses: And if there's too many images... let me know...)

Rank: Generation: Best Pokémon (best left to right)
#1: Kanto:          
#2: Hoenn:          
#3: Johto:          
#4: Sinnoh:          


Top 10 overall:


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Generation I: Mewtwo, Charizard
Generation II: Scizor, Lanturn, Ampharos, Skarmory, Donphan, Suicune, Lugia, Tyranitar, Typhlosion
Generation III: Flygon, Swampert, Kyogre, Latias, Breloom, Aggron, Blaziken
Generation IV: Glaceon, Giratina-O, Torterra

Actually, Generation III wins, because I like a lot of those Johto Pokemon for the precise reason that they were in Ruby and Sapphire, or FireRed and LeafGreen.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Mar 23, 2010)

Kali the Flygon said:


> And if there's too many images... let me know...)


Well, looking at the Rules:


			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> and never use the Pokémon sprite BBCode instead of a Pokémon's name in  normal text.


...And to make this _non_-spam myself:

*Kanto*
Venusaur, Blastoise, Metapod, Kakuna, Sandslash, Nidoran Male/ Female, Golbat, Vileplume, Parasect, Dugtrio, Poliwrath, Alakazam, Dodrio, Kingler, Weezing, Kangaskhan, Seadra, Starmie, Scyther, Pinsir, Ditto, Omastar, Dragonair

*Johto*
Quilava, Typhlosion, Ariados, Unown, Forretress, Steelix, Scizor, Heracross, Magcargo, Piloswine, Corsola, Octillery, Houndoom, Donphan, Smeargle, Pupitar

*Hoenn*
Sceptile, Swampert, Silcoon, Cascoon, Shiftry, Gardevoir, Surskit, Shedinja, Exploud, Mawile, Lairon, Carvanha, Wailord, Camerupt, Lunatone, Whiscash, Claydol, Banette, Clamperl, Gorebyss, Huntail, Relicanth, Shelgon, Metagross

*Sinnoh*
Torterra, Empoleon, Roserade, Rampardos, Bastiodon, Combee, Drifblim, Bronzor, Bronzong, Spiritomb, Gible, Gabite, Garchomp, Lucario, Hippowdon, Drapion, Croagunk, Toxicroak, Lumineon, Mantyke, Weavile, Magnezone, Rhyperior, Yanmega, Gliscor, Mamoswine, Porygon-Z, Gallade, Dusknoir, Rotom, Dialga, Palkia, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina, Darkrai, Arceus

So *Sinnoh > Kanto > Hoenn > Johto*


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 23, 2010)

blazheirio889 said:


> Well...
> 
> Kanto: Ivysaur, Marowak, Kabutops, Moltres
> Johto: Typhlosion, Ariados, Kingdra, Suicune, Tyranitar, Lugia, Ho-oh
> ...


SMART PERSON YOU GET AN A PLUS.
Best for each Generation;

Kanto: Scyther, Kingler, Dragonite, Charizard, Vaporeon.
Johto: Scizor, Typhlosion, Tyranitar, Lugia, Ho-Oh, Murkrow, Umbreon, Elekid, Entei, Sneasel.
Hoenn: Aggron, Sharpedo, Metagross, Latias, Rayquaza, Sceptile, Mudkipz, Gardevoir, Salamence, Groudon, Spheal, Manectric, Jirachi, Deoxys.
Sinnoh:  They all suck  A few I can stomach; Leafeon, Gallade, Magmortar, Electivire, Arceus. (Only non-evo I can stand is Arceus)

Johto takes victory. As Blazhy said, there is 'Absolute favorites' and 'almost absolute favorites'. Aggron, Absol and Scyther are my 'Absolute favorites' and any Johto Pokemon is my 'almost absolute favorite'. I love all Johto Pokemon, I just put the very best of them. Sinnoh, however, sucked, every original idea. The evo's were the only thing (Besides Arceus) that I could look at without being nauseated. 

JOHTO COMES FIRST, HOENN SECOND, KANTO THIRD, SINNOH LAST PLACE!



> Suck it, Anti-Sinnoh people.


*Slaps* Screw that, anti-Johto people.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm...  Well, Hoenn has a lot of really good Pokémon (About half of them), Kanto is the original, Sinnoh gets points for originality, and Johto...
I'd say Hoenn is my favorite overall, despite missing an eeveelution, it has tons of really good ones, and most of my almost-favorite Pokémon. (Absol, Mightyena, Grovyle, Swampert, Linoone, Gardevoir, Shedinja)
Second would be generation I, with most of my favorites, (the Eevee line and Magikarp line, and Pikachu)
Next is a tie.  I'll put generation IV first.  Each have my two favorite Pokémon (Lucario and Umbreon).
So, III>I>IV>II
If this wasn't Pokémon-wise, I wouldn't be so sure about Hoenn, though.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Mar 24, 2010)

Gen II > Gen IV > Gen I > Gen III

Generation 2 had such unique Pokémon. They weren't useful or anything...but they were unique, and that made the second generation the best in my opinion.

Generation 4 was pretty good, the first one was average. But Hoenn-specific Pokémon were so generic if you ask me. Still, to this day, I'm not sure what separates the Taillow evolution line from a bird that I would see around my house. :/


----------



## H-land (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm saying II > I > III > IV.
II: Lanturn, Chinchou, Mantine, Magcargo, Swinub, Piloswine, Corsola, Yanma, Qwilfish, Girafarig, Quagsire, Mareep, Flaaffy, Ampharos, Politoed, Slowking, Kingdra, Natu, Xatu, Misdreavus, Sneasel, Remoraid, Octillery
I: Eevee, Shellder, Cloyster, Staryu, Starmie, Omanyte, Kabuto, Victreebell, Weepinbell, Gyarados, Magikarp, Poliwag, Slowpoke, Slowbro, Horsea, Seadra, Lapras
III: Mudkip, Marshtomp, Swampert, Lotad, Lombre, Ludicolo, Wingull, Camerupt, Flygon, Anorith, Armaldo, Huntail, Gorebyss
IV: Buizel, Floatzel, Drifloon, Drifblim, Shellos, Gastrodon, Carnivine, Croagunk, Hippopotas

Those are all listed within their generations in no particular order.


----------



## Lili (Mar 25, 2010)

III>I>IV>II

I only say that to Johto because(prepare for loserness) I've actually never played the Johto games. Sorry.


----------



## Renteura (Mar 25, 2010)

Kanto: Weepinbell
Johto: Quagsire <3
Hoenn: Sceptile
Sinnoh: Luxray

i must say, johto is my favorite all 'cause of that ADORABLE LITTLE QUAGSIRE.
and sinnoh is my least favorite, 'cause, uh, i can.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Based solely on Pokémon, I'd have to say...I'm at a loss here! I'll just name three from each region =3

Kanto: Scyther, Gyarados, Gengar
Johto: Houndoom, Umbreon, Feraligatr
Hoenn: Sceptile, Walrein, Salamence
Sinnoh: Rhyperior, Roserade, Porygon-Z

Blahh this is tough...going by the Pokémon I prefer for battling, I'd have to say Sinnoh is my favorite. Purely by the design, I'd probably say Hoenn, because there are so many - and on top of that, they're all unique. As in, none of them (that I can remember atm) have anything to do with the other generations.

My least favorite, only by Pokémon...sentimentally, Hoenn, because I can't think of any fond memories involving Hoenn-native Pokémon. But then by design, probably Kanto, because they're so...old. This will probably be replaced by the fifth generation when it's fully released, because Pokémon seems to be running out of ideas =3


----------



## Shiva64 (Mar 28, 2010)

Let's see...


Kanto: Persian (<3!), Meowth, Blastoise, Charizard, Pikachu, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Ninetales, Rapidash, Arcanine, Scyther, Lapras, Articuno, Mew, Starmie...

Johto: Espeon (<3!) Totodile line, Cyndaquil line, Noctowl, Ariados, Ampharos, Murkrow, Girafarig, Sneasel, Houndoom, Stantler, Lugia, Tyranitar, Raikou, Suicune...

Hoenn: Absol (<3!), Treecko line, Breloom, Skitty, Delcatty, Grumpig, Minun, Flygon, Bagon, Salamence, Spheal, Sealeo, Latias, Latios, Kyogre, Wurmple (leave me alone, it has the cute factor!), Crawdaunt....

Sinnoh: Glameow (<3! IT IS A SQUEAK TOY), Purugly (<3!), Turtwig line, Shinx line, Buizel, Pachirisu, Shellos (all), Gastrodon (all), Honchkrow, Stunky, Skuntank, Gible line, Croagunk, Toxicroak, Weavile, Rampardos (Pachycephalosaurs are _cool_), Gliscor, Lucario, Froslass, Dialga, Palkia, Yanmega, Shieldon, Bastiodon, Glaceon...


... Yeah. I have a _ton_ of favorites. Overall though, Kanto is still my favorite gen and region, and well... Hoenn is my least favorite region.

Least favorites.

Kanto: There aren't any here that I actually hate. Probably because I'm just so used to seeing this gen...

Johto: CHIKORITA ugh. And Meganium. I'm all for dinosaur-like Pokemon, but... no. I'm neutral on Bayleef. It has this... attitude-like... thing about it that I like. Mareep, Flaaffy, Sunflora, Smoochum, Magby. Magby should not have anything that remotely looks like dreads. :( OMG CELEBI. It is a celery fairy. :(

Hoenn: Illumise, Volbeat, Nosepass, Castform (do not ask), Huntail, Gorebyss, Deoxys, Meditite, Lotad line, Seedot line, Slaking, all 3 Regis.

Sinnoh: Probopass, Mime Jr., Kricketot, Chimchar, Tangrowth, Happiny, Magmortar, Regigigas, Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Bidoof, Bibarel...

I may have more to put on here, but for now it's good enough. :3


----------

